# Looking for Crazy Clown Music for my haunt



## sandpipr (May 21, 2011)

I have used Nox Arcana and Infected Mushroom. I'm looking for weird carnival, or strange sounds you'd find in a clown area.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

What about "waltz in Black"?

The Stranglers, I think...I have an Mp3 here...


Spookmaster


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

sandpipr said:


> I'm looking for weird carnival, or strange sounds you'd find in a clown area.


PM'ed ya a link to a little collection I have of Twisted Carny music & sound effects, one of my favorite haunt themes !
Hope it helps.


----------



## KingOfHalloween (May 2, 2012)

I think some older musical pieces composed by Danny Elfman are pretty good. Especially from the Tim Burton Batman movies; here's a couple I've used before:

Waltz to the Death http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywytpSrzktg&feature=fvwrel

A good one from the video Batman Video game http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwYV-LwKfLM

Children's Hour: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiGUJb8Mny8&feature=BFa&list=PLCFCF6C15BCBE4C5E


----------



## sandpipr (May 21, 2011)

Thanks you guys I will look those up!!!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

● Christina Aguilera (Back to Basics) - Enter the Circus
● Tom Waits - Lucky Day (Overture)
● Lalo Schifrin (_Rollercoaster_ OST) - Calliope Of Death
● Jerry Goldsmith (_The Haunting_ OST) - The Carousel
● Negativland - Clowns and Ballerinas
● Nox Arcana - Haunted Carousel
● Nox Arcana - Calliope
● Nox Arcana - Circus Diabolique
● Nox Arcana - Ghosts of the Midway


----------



## ClownSINNER (Sep 3, 2011)

check out this track i used last year

http://youtu.be/4-TL0FFFt2A


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Certainly some good suggestions! I'm also an Elfman fan and would suggest the Beetlejuice soundtrack and/or his compilation albums called 'Music for a Darkened Theater' vol. 1 and 2 as his compositions for Pee Wee's Playhouse and Big Adventure/Big Top would be appropriate for the theme.

Michael Hedstrom's Midnight Circus album has some off-kilter circus tracks, including Midnight Midway http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBP0RD3LOgs and Museum of Oddities http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soaEAdxGLXg.

Introsound/Dr. Goodsound has produced some great ambient circus albums, but they can be hard to come by in person. I have Twisted Circus, Creep Show and Haunt-O-Tron , which I purchased years ago from Kmart, and you may happen upon them in bargain bins of holiday music when Halloween items start appearing on store shelves. Otherwise, they do exist on iTunes and in various forms for purchase out there (I looked up 'Dr. Goodsound' through Amazon and you can listen to little samples there http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-music&field-keywords=Dr.+Goodsound). I really like these albums for the depth they create (you can hear roller coasters and shrieks in the background) and the genuinely odd foreground-sounds ('kitty-flavored ice cream,' anyone?), but they may have too much going on for a simple tableau.

Creature Feature's title track from the album "The Greatest Show Unearthed" is delightfully maniacal if you're looking for a track with vocals http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVwqkBG0ulE.


----------



## Madhatter00 (May 24, 2012)

What about the soundtrack from 
Killer Klowns from Outer Space?? Not sure if it still exists but it might be worth a try


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Vern Langdon's "Carnival Of Souls" js one of my favorites.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------

